# DEU badge placement Question.?



## DEVES (18 Oct 2006)

Ive just been issued my DEU's . 
My Question is where everything should be sewn on. I mean I don't know how many centimeters the curved Canada goes on the sleeve and also the brigade badge. 

Thank in Advance.

I need ASAP...


----------



## Big Foot (18 Oct 2006)

Derek, check your Telus email account. CF Dress Regulations are inbound.


----------



## DEVES (18 Oct 2006)

Thanks a million Big Foot. I owe you one. 
Take Care 

Deves.


----------



## Big Foot (18 Oct 2006)

Not a problem, if it ever finishes sending... lol. Failing that, I'll try sending via MSN.


----------



## DEVES (18 Oct 2006)

I didnt recive any mail on the badges yet. Do you still  have them?


----------



## DEVES (18 Oct 2006)

Im not sure if Big foot is going to send these buy I need them right away as im going to have to send them to the sewing person. Does any body else have this information.?


----------



## chrisf (18 Oct 2006)

Anything that needs to be sewn on, just drop it off to your base tailor...


----------



## DEVES (18 Oct 2006)

I know about the base tailor... I just need it done right away and I cant wait a week to get it done... Big foot has come through and emailed it too me... So thank everyone for such the quick reply.


Take Care..

Deves


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (18 Oct 2006)

Happy Sewing!  ;D


----------



## Fdtrucker (18 Oct 2006)

Northgate Mall and Namao have Laundromat that will sew anything in he correct place for a price in the correct place.


----------



## armyvern (18 Oct 2006)

Derek said:
			
		

> Im not sure if Big foot is going to send these buy I need them right away as im going to have to send them to the sewing person. Does any body else have this information.?


If you do not have a Base tailor, ie are supported by a ResF unit QM who would normally have your DEU tailored for you, I highly recommend that you make contact with that QM to obtain the name of the local tailoring business that they are using to have their uniforms done at.

There should be a standing offer set up with a local company. If so, use that business as they will also have been provided with a copy of the applic dress regs, and will have experience at sewing on of DEU acoutrements. Better yet, you may find, that by contacting your QM to get this info, that if your requirement to "not wait a week for them" is legit, they may cover the cost of your tailoring. MAY. This must be pre-approved by them and if you attempt it after the fact, you are on your own.

Better still, you may find that the local contractor can provide a same-day service...again contact your Unit QM.

If you are supported by a clothing stores, I suggest contacting them and explaining your circumstances if they confirm it is indeed a week long wait for tailoring. If your reasons for not being able to wait the week are legit, ie a funeral etc, you may be pleasantly surprised when they tell you to bring your stuff in and they'll move it to the head of the line. It's happened. Alot.

If you are not in normal circumstances, simply explain that....do not just assume they will give you the standard response of a week long wait. After all, if you have not made them aware of your circumstances, and their ESP happens to be turned off today, they can't help you.


----------



## probum non poenitet (19 Oct 2006)

There's a fellow in Edmonton named Gunther Stahr who does military tailoring out of his home.

He is fast and darn good ... he's in the white pages. I've used him several times. He's very useful in time crunches like yours.

He's also good for medals, etc.


----------



## DEVES (19 Oct 2006)

Thank you all for your help. I talked to a lady at my unit her husband is the Loyal Edmonton Reg QM. He was a parachute sewer when in the reg force so Ive got him doing it. 
Crossing my fingers it will be done good. Im sure it will be.

Take Care all...
Deves


----------



## armyvern (19 Oct 2006)

Derek said:
			
		

> He was a parachute sewer when in the reg force so Ive got him doing it.
> Take Care all...
> Deves



He would probably prefer to be called a "Rigger."  

Glad things worked out for you!!


----------

